# safety harness safety. please read



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

I read a story yesterday that sent chills down my spine.


I never thought of this and I can see where it would be very dangerous. the story was about a young man wearing his safety harness while riding his 4-wheeler to his stand. The tether was hanging down and he didn`t realize it. the tether got caught in the back tire/axel and yanked him off and choked him to death. another story was the same thing happened and broke the guys femur. 

I normally rebuckle my tether and hang it over my shoulder but I know some folks stick the tether in their pocket. this is a very bad idea. 

yall stay safe and use your head so you can go home to your families and live to hunt another day.


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)

Jesus, I thought this was going to be about guys falling out of the stand WITHOUT a harness on. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I was just thinking about this'un.*

The NIOSH safety manual has a topic on lanyards.

In a Nuclear power plant, your credentials and dosimetry devices are carried outside your protective clothing on a light duty plastic bead chain. It will break at less than 10# I'd imagine. I see guys with a length of 550 cord around their neck with all sorts of gear hanging from it. If you managed to roll your yak and this thing got hung under water, you could be in mighty deep doo-doo. Actually, it doesn't be too deep. If you can't get above water, you drown.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Also keep your strain relief with you at all times while using your safety harness. 
If you fall and cannot rescue yourself, you have approx. 45 min. to an 1 hour to release the tension of the leg straps and regain blood flow to your lower extremities before it kills you.
Your harness is not a "fall and forget it" device.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That would sux.
Whyme


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I cut my leg relief off. I keep a knife with me in hopes that I can just cut the harnes and land on my feet. Not a good idea, but atleast I dont fall out while sleeping....


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

bowdiddly said:


> Also keep your strain relief with you at all times while using your safety harness.
> If you fall and cannot rescue yourself, you have approx. 45 min. to an 1 hour to release the tension of the leg straps and regain blood flow to your lower extremities before it kills you.
> Your harness is not a "fall and forget it" device.


You time actually starts at about 15 minutes before serious injury can occur, at about 30 to 40 minutes if pressure is released to quickly blood flow will go to your heart and kill you. Something as simple as a piece of rope to make a standing loop will save your life. I have been all around the country training in working at heights along with rescue from heights. It is no joke guys.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

azevedo16 said:


> You time actually starts at about 15 minutes before serious injury can occur, at about 30 to 40 minutes if pressure is released to quickly blood flow will go to your heart and kill you. Something as simple as a piece of rope to make a standing loop will save your life. I have been all around the country training in working at heights along with rescue from heights. It is no joke guys.



We think alike......

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/fall-protection-dangers-138716/


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I figure I will bump this up for upcoming deer season.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

bowdiddly said:


> Also keep your strain relief with you at all times while using your safety harness.
> If you fall and cannot rescue yourself, you have approx. 45 min. to an 1 hour to release the tension of the leg straps and regain blood flow to your lower extremities before it kills you.
> Your harness is not a "fall and forget it" device.


I've read about this happening but never understood it. Is this for all harnesses? This will be my first year in a stand alone....


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

advobwhite said:


> I've read about this happening but never understood it. Is this for all harnesses? This will be my first year in a stand alone....


I would say yes, all harnesses. I have heard the same thing about the construction type harnesses at safety meetings. The pressure from you hanging cuts off the blood flow through arteries in your groin.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I work for the fire department and on the special operations team, which includes high angle rope rescue. "Harness Syndrome" is a very real thing, and kills a number of folks a year. The easiest self rescue device would be a prusik cord (google will help identify).


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> I never thought of this and I can see where it would be very dangerous. the story was about a young man wearing his safety harness while riding his 4-wheeler to his stand. The tether was hanging down and he didn`t realize it. the tether got caught in the back tire/axel and yanked him off and choked him to death. another story was the same thing happened and broke the guys femur.
> 
> I normally rebuckle my tether and hang it over my shoulder but I know some folks stick the tether in their pocket. this is a very bad idea.


I read this a few years ago and it opened my eyes. I normally hunt my own property and keep my harness hanging on the back porch. My ATVs stay under a cover at my house. I put on my gear, harness and all and ride to one of my stands. Plenty of times I get to my parking spot and my strap is dragging. 

I need to find a better system than just tucking that strap in my pocket.



Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Bump


----------



## jacksimonton (May 28, 2019)

We need to care about this because of Safety at first.
Thanks


----------



## jacksimonton (May 28, 2019)

We also can use the best Shooting Ear Protection in our ear at the time of the shooting.


----------



## jacksimonton (May 28, 2019)

The best shooters always deserve the best hearing protection for shooting.

https://www.bigearinc.com/products/best-ear-protection-for-shooting


----------

